# Arnaque CB



## jogary (17 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Juste une information que je vous délivre : 

Un ami s'est vu  débiter une somme de 39 euros ( non sollicitée ) sur son compte bancaire. Il n'a absolument rien demander ni commandé, n'a pas donné son numéro de CB et a vu sur le relevé de son compte :

- DNXPAY.com : - 39,00   :hein:

Je vous laisse vous en faire une idée après avoir taper ce site basé au luxembourg sur google.
Exemple : " arnaque dnxpay " ou tout autre DN STORE !   

C'est édifiant, même sa banque ( comme les autres ) sont au courant mais ne font rien.
Il a donc fait opposition et a commandé une nouvelle carte. 

C'était juste une info personnelle...


----------



## Chalkduster (17 Août 2011)

Sympa de partager !


----------



## drs (17 Août 2011)

sa banque ne fait rien???

Alors juste pour info. Concernant les transactions frauduleuses sur le net, voici la marche à suivre:
- attendre de recevoir le relevé de compte
- aller déposer une plainte munie de ce document
- remettre contre signature, ou bien envoyer en Rec AR à la banque la plainte, ainsi que le relevé de compte.
Ensuite, selon la loi, la banque a 30 jours pour rembourser (voir le Code mon. et fin. art. L 132-4)


----------



## jogary (18 Août 2011)

Hello,

Le nécessaire a été fait ce jour !  Sa banque a quand même fait ce qu'il fallait et surtout par une enquête immédiate de la société des CB à Paris. Ils ont confirmé " utilisation frauduleuse de la carte " malheureusement connu sur ce site. Sa banque lui a dit qu'elle recevait tous les jours des personnes s'étant fait arnaquer.

Mais là, mon fils s'est fait pirater son numéro de CB et c'était parti pour un abonnement fantôme à 89 euros par mois !!!!  

Du coup, opposition, restitution de la CB, remboursement de la somme et demande faite d'une nouvelle carte, le tout sans frais car = fraude :mouais:

Voilà.

Bon...je vais lui dire de switcher bientôt comme moi pour avoir un PC ( mac ) sans virus, aussi !!!


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Bon...je vais lui dire de switcher bientôt comme moi pour avoir un PC ( mac ) sans virus, aussi !!!


Attention, ce n'est pas ça qui le mettra à l'abri des sites frauduleux, ni toi d'une utilisation de ta cb à l'insu de ton plein gré.


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2011)

jogary a dit:


> Du coup, opposition, restitution de la CB, remboursement de la somme et demande faite d'une nouvelle carte, le tout sans frais car = fraude :mouais:



Marrant
Parce que ce que j'ai pu lire et comprendre des sujets sur le net sur cette société n'avait rien de proprement frauduleux, selon les liens donnés dans le premier message.
Abusif, oui ; mais frauduleux ?

On y comprend que ces débits font suite à la souscription d'un accès "exceptionnel" à des contenus "olé olé" pour 1 la demi-heure avec abonnement automatique si l'utilisateur ne se désabonne pas dans un délai réduit.

Pas pire à mon sens que les abonnements automatiques pour des services de sonnerie pour portable où les conditions de désabonnement après le premier achat sont quasi illisibles ou défilent à une vitesse hallucinantes.

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2011)

Oui ! Tout à fait ! 

Il s'agît bien de personne qui consultent des sites ...( X ) pour 1 euro puis se retrouve "abonnés" sans le VOULOIR et sans le SAVOIR  pour des sommes astronomiques !

Le problème, là, ( prouvé par la société des CB ) est que son numéro de CB a été piraté pour faire cela !!! Il ne s'agît pas de son acte, mais d'une utilisation frauduleuse de sa carte...

Et effectivement, ce sont bien des sociétés " douteuses " basées au luxembourg !

Bref,....méfiance ! :mouais:


----------

